# Performanceknls has #1 APBT in agility 2009



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Vixen does it again!

Agility CH K9 Performance Kennels Shamrocks Pride Vixen's Fire CGC NATCH
LP TSN TSO VerN VerO TN-N TN-O TG-N O-TG-N S-TG-N TG-O TG-E WV-N 
WV-O HP-N SSA SS SR HCT-S

Takes #1 APBT in Agility for 3rd year in a row! released from NADAC on 2/8/10 Vixen is the #1 APBT in Regulars, Jumpers, and Chances.
She has held this title for 3 years taking 2007, 2008, and now 2009. While competition is small among the APBT's in NADAC there are some worthy dogs she is competing against and in 2008 she was in the top 20 all breeds.
She is semi retired now at almost 10 years old and has over 60 individual working titles in various venues.
At dock dog competition









































Chances runs









Regular runs









Jumpers run her winning NATCH run, it was raining and I was so nervous!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, that girl just lives to work doesn't she?! Congrats lisa and Vixen!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea Vixen congrats *throws confetti* She is such an amazing girl as are all your dogs. Keep up the good work girl


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

WOW that's awesome!! Congrats Lisa!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Goodness!! Congrats!!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats to Vixen and you!!! How exciting!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

You go ladies :woof::woof:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

_ That_ is one impressive dog, Lisa. Congratulations on another victorious year!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Congrats you two on the great work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa!!!! That is Awesome!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys I am really proud of her and her accomplishments. She has helped me become a better trainer and handler in agility and she by far was the hardest dog I have ever trained! She spent the first 3 years of her career running out the ring and bolting to whatever looked more fun. We have fixed her issues with the exception of her start line. {sigh} lol

She really started to get sick and have bouts of colitis after shows especially if they were out of town so this year she is pretty much retired and as much as it breaks my heart not to run her it is not worth her health. The torch is not passed down to Tempest and hopefully she can hold on to the number one spot.
With the baby coming I will most likely have to stop agility this year so in 2011 I might have to make a come back, well see. To be considered for the top 10 breed list you must have a current Elite dog running that year and the points are accumulated that year not overall in a life time. That is why tempest could get it for 2010 or 2011 since Vixen will not be showing much.

anyway thanks for all the compliments guys it has been a long road with this dog but she is truly great! I love when she beats her class of highly competitive border collies and aussies!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what a beast!!!
pitbulls dominate sports, all there is to it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job girls! way to go vixen!!!!!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

awsome job!!! how many APBT compete in that venue of agility


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Amazing, Lisa! Congrats! GO VIXENNN!!!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There's a good number of APBT's across the country that compete in agility in the US and CA, hard to say for sure but maybe more than 150? I know many judges and they when I see them they tell me all about the APBT's when they see them at he trails! lol For those that compete at a high level? Maybe less than 20 my real competition is my owns dogs with each other and a few trainer friends here in NM and AZ that have them as well. Nina lives down south of me and has the first 2 APBT's to earn Natch's (NADAC's Ch's title) and she does Sch sport and Agility with her APBT's and Doberman. This year she was very close to taking Vixen's title with her dog name Bones. 
Now 150 may seem like a lot but it is nothing compared to the thousands of other dogs like the Border Collies that are competing across the US and CA. That is a tough class to place in and when my Border Collies was alive he was also in the top of his breed. 
APBT's are getting more popular in the sport because of their size and speed they can give a Border Collie a good run for first place. I know of several ppl in NM now that are competing with them and also on other boards there are many more. Now as far as well bred dogs competing, I have no clue probably many are rescues.

When I was competing in USDAA years ago my first few dogs were national ranked by breed there as well but it has been years since I have been to a USDAA trail. This year I think I am going to take Vixen and Tempest since I am on the show comity.

I really look forward to 2010 and 2011 because of the increased number of APBT's it will finally really be competitive.

At the last trail in the fall Vixen beat out the #7, #2 Border Collie and # 2 Aussie in the US & CA the entire weekend, her class and jump high is very competitive and when she trailed more in the 2008 season she hung in the top 20. Unfortunately as good as Tempest is she is not as fast and consistent and Vixen. Siren is my next great hope for taking out Border Collies!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

I was in such a good place right now mentally and then I clicked on this forum and saw your thread ! I think it's going to be a great day today, thank you Vixen! Nice job guys!!!!!!!!!!!!! You made my day. 

You gotta love when the hard work pays off, Im sure at time its extremely frustrating, nobody will ever appreciate this work who has never tried it. To many your probably " the lady who plays with dogs"... to us your a damn inspiration and role model ! Thank You for your work in this lovely breed. Your a leader and a scholar. ( not to take away from Vixen, Im sure she had a lot to do with it as well)


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome !! Congrats to you & Vixen!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats! Thats awesome! Watch it tho.. hehehehe I have a certain pup coming this year thats gonna take you on! muahuahua!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats. She's a beauty and stands so proud!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

UGGGGGHHHHH I am waiting for results from 2010 and it is killing me!!! They need to hurry up and post them I hope Tempest finally made on the top 10 list.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> UGGGGGHHHHH I am waiting for results from 2010 and it is killing me!!! They need to hurry up and post them I hope Tempest finally made on the top 10 list.


GOOD LUCK! people like you make owning apbts easier! (Image wise):woof:


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck! I've got to ask ... what do all those letters after Vixen's name mean? I know (or assume) they're titles, but don't know what they stand for, lol.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> UGGGGGHHHHH I am waiting for results from 2010 and it is killing me!!! They need to hurry up and post them I hope Tempest finally made on the top 10 list.


Fingers crossed. Good luck!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*awesome*

way to go Lisa n vixen!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> Good luck! I've got to ask ... what do all those letters after Vixen's name mean? I know (or assume) they're titles, but don't know what they stand for, lol.


Those are all different titles she has she is an agility Ch and working on her second championship and her Triple triple which a life time award. She is slowing down a bit at 11 years old and getting really FAT right now! lol Bust she is still very competitive. I was pregnant last year and not able to go to as many shows so I hope I kept my standings. {fingers crossed}


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Whatever the results are Lisa, you have so much to be proud of...new baby and all


----------

